# Interesting one day course for landlords



## Brendan Burgess (15 Sep 2010)

*1 day Lettings Training  Course - Saturday 18th September 2010*


*External speakers will include the  PRTB and a Tax Expert*
This one day intensive course is  designed by experts to guide you through the challenge of being a successful  letting agent or landlord in the current market.  
This course will be a *practical working session* with a limited  number of attendees in order to provide an opportunity to put your questions  direclty to the speakers. 
 *The course will discuss how to deal with the common  challenges that arise during the course of a tenancy including:  *


What do you  do if the tenant breaks the lease?
What type of  lease should I be using?
What do I do  if the tenants stops paying rent? 
How do I  deal with troublesome tenants?
and lots  more.... 
 Date & Time
The  course will take place on Saturday 18th September in the Louis Fitzgerald Hotel  on the Naas Road,  Dublin 22. 

*Cost:* A small number of places are still  available at a reduced rate of €175
*External speakers will include:  *
*Kathryn  Ward* is an Assistant Director of the  PRTB and heads up the Tribunal & Enforcement Section of the Private  Residential Tenancies Board. Kathryn is one of Ireland’s most experienced experts in Ireland  on the Residential Tenancies Act 2004.and landlord/ tenant disputes.  
*Brendan  Allen* is a tax expert and a former  president of the Institute of Certified Public  Accountants. Brendan specialises in property related  tax matters. Brendan has lectured on taxation and accountancy matters in  Ireland and abroad.  He has appeared  on TV and Radio on many occasions. 
For more details and to  book visit www.irishlandlord.com


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Sep 2010)

How did it go?


----------



## Knuttell (21 Sep 2010)

> *Cost:* A small number of places are still  available at a reduced rate of €175



I would have been interested in going to this,however at a *reduced* rate of e175 for a one day course,I could not justify that at all....tiger prices.


----------



## AlbacoreA (21 Sep 2010)

Same here. bit too pricey.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Sep 2010)

They are organising another one, which is a bit cheaper! 

*Seminar on taxation for landlords and agents*


October 31st is the tax return deadline for landlords

What expenses are allowable? 
What are the key timelines and documents for filing a tax return?
How will the changes in mortgage interest relief effect you? 
What is the outlook for property tax?
What are the tax obligations of lettings agents?

Remember every landlord must file a tax return

All the above topics and more will be covered at a Evening Seminar on Monday 4th October @ 7pm in the Louis Fitzgerald Hotel on the Naas Road, Dublin.

Speakers will include a property tax expert

There will also be a presentation on the night on effective property advertising on the internet.

On-line tickets cost €20 or two for €30

Click link for more details

http://www.irishlandlord.com/index.aspx?page=misc&id=40


----------



## Hans (24 Sep 2010)

Google all of above and info there for you unless you want to pass some time I cant see the need for such a course I have been landlord for nearly 30 years alot of changes in that time and there is nothing like getting stuck in and finding out all the info as you go along.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Mar 2011)

Evening Seminar next  Wednesday for Property Investors 

These  topics, and more will be  covered at an *evening seminar on Wednesday 23rd March at 7pm in  the Louis Fitzgerald Hotel on the Naas Road, Dublin * 
Early Bird Tickets cost €15 see www.irishlandlord.com to book  tickets
*
3 Topics | Expert Speakers | Low  cost entry* 
*MANAGING YOUR  INVESTMENT MORTGAGE
*Is your interest only period due to  expire in the near future?
Is your lender trying to remove your tracker and  impose new rates and loan terms? They may do in the near future.
With ECB  interest rates due to increase this year what impact, will this have on your  ability to repay your mortgage?
Did you know that investment mortgages are  exempt from the code of practice on mortgage arrears.
What is the best  approach to take with your lender, how do you go about trying to re-negotiate  with them?
What can you do? There is a best practice approach to  follow.
*TAX IMPLICATIONS  OF THE BUDGET 
*Topics will include the proposed  abolition of section 23 reliefs
The new government and how their policies are  likely to effect you and your investments.

*DEPOSIT RETENTION SCHEME 
*What are the  implications?
How might it operate?
 
Can you afford to miss this  event? Be Proactive, Act now, do not wait until it is too late!


----------



## MaryBe (16 Mar 2011)

cannot find the option to buy tickets!  Oops, found it.  Thanks for the info.


----------

